# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Uitbraak vogelgriep in Oost-China - Elsevier

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=MBxQxY91bNYJ&imgurl=www.nieuws.nl/images/novum_265_539465.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1>
Nieuws.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Uitbraak vogelgriep in Oost-China*
*Elsevier - 1 uur geleden*
(Novum) - Bijna vierhonderdduizend kippen zijn in de provincie Jiangsu, in het oosten van China, afgemaakt, nadat daar de vogelgriep was aangetroffen. Het Chinese ministerie van landbouw heeft dat dinsdag gezegd. Wanneer de vogels ziek zijn geworden, *...*
Kippen in India besmet met vogelgriepvirus Trouw
Meisje sterft aan vogelgriep in Egypte De Standaard
Wereldomroep
*alle 14 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

